# unlucky me



## proutos (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, my first post here, will do my best in English.

Im 49 years old and since a loooong time i was looking about investment. I had $15000 since 22-23 years with investors and i decided to remove that money after all that time in december 2015. I started with $15 000 and 22-23 years later, i have $14 500 left.......... So i decided to try to play alone, it cant be worst than what Investors have done. So i started to put money the.............................................................4 january 2016........
$55 000 and in 14 days for now, i have $48 000 left!

Bah, i am a patient man. I am waiting anyway, everything is going down so... For now, BNP is the one who is going down and hurt me the most since i put $10 000 in and all others $5000. I dont know why but BNP is the one who have lost the most until now.
Thx and sorry for my English, i do my best.


----------

